# Closet Renovation



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

I renovated my closet this weekend. I couldnt stand the one bar thing any longer. Not much to tell about the process, i just pulled out the old bar, removed the old hardware, located the studs, screwed in the new support bars (used four screws in the top bar and four screws per vertical bar, all 2.5") and then arranged the shelf supports, bar supports, and shelves the way i wanted them. Now we have a his-and-hers pants bars, and a communal shirts bar, plus two extra shelves. Here's a before and after. Hope you enjoyed it!
Closet was a system i bought at Home Depot, cost $80.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Blondesense!


----------

